# best clinic for over 40 for natural ivf or mild stimulation



## mummy2016 (Jun 17, 2016)

hello
am just wondering if any one can recommend a clinic for 44+ using own eggs, i was considering to go with a very popular clinic in Greece
based on recommendations on site here and also from chats on Skype  with the clinic and also at the fertility show, but am just not happy with my experience with them, from the look of things the words used to praise this clinic  does not  match the experience i got with the clinic,
1. two different prescription were sent for hubby for sperm protocol
2 emailed them for appointment after sending blood sample but did not get response  , until when i prompted the clinic coordinator today, she then emailed me that an appointment has been made for me on the 24th, whereas today is 21st , Am in Ireland and how do they expect me to get there?
haven't gotten the  superman powers yet, to fly over to them.  just unbelievable am in total shock, 
Not happy with this, and am surprised the way this clinic is praised and highly recommended here on site.
i would like to hear from any one who has had success with own eggs in any clinic more especially in natural ivf cycle 
thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you aren't happy with yr clinic. I can't help with personal experiences or any recommendations. I only came across a few positive reviews on Novum clinic (Warsaw, Poland). Unfortunately I don't know ladies' age and the outcome of their treatment, but they have had their natural ivf cycle and have been happy with the clinic.  Good luck  on yr journey x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I had mini IVF ( or so called Japanese IVF) in Russia. It's either oral pills only like clomid, tamixofen etc or combination of orals and low doses  of injectables. Surprisingly I responded very well to that protocol  with the max number of eggs retrieved. Would highly recommend two clinics there -Altra vita and EMC Moscow. 

But I understand that travelling to Russia might not be to  everyone's  taste. I think Czech clinics do mini  IVF, so worth looking at Czech boards. Also, I heard Slovakian clinics are pretty good and provide an excellent value for money with great results.


----------



## mummy2016 (Jun 17, 2016)

miamiamao
so touched by your reply thanks for taking the effort to reply got loads of views with no single reply until you came along
am so grateful will look into it


Altai
yes you right getting to Russia will be a bit difficult for me, but listen am so eager such that am even prepare to go to mars if i have to, i think you just read my mind am seriously considering czech, 
did not know about slovakian clinics as well.
thanks for taking time to reply to my post am so grateful
i will look into all and make a decision


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I know someone who had IVF in Slovakia. Thou she's much younger. 
I understand that it's more cost effective than in Czech. They were happy with quality of the treatment. It's very similar to the Czech clinics as it used to be one country and still have similar education/health etc systems. 
There is English speaking staff in that clinic, probably in others too. 
Probably worth trying different clinics  as good idea to keep your eggs in a separate basket. 

Best of luck


----------



## mummy2016 (Jun 17, 2016)

Altai
thanks i will look into all the clinics and update you on how it goes, thanks for the concern.


----------



## Agaamh (Oct 15, 2016)

@mummy2016
I will be treated at Novum in Warsaw. They prefer IVF/ICSI on an own cycle and/or with small amount of the stimulation products for the 40+ women. I should have EPP protocol if my blood results become better as thye went crazy. I wrote in another thread (with OE over 45) about it, but no answer on other ladies' experiences. after interpretation of my blood results and ultrasound I ovulated probably at 4th or 5th day of my cycle  and another egg is preparing for ist ovulation now  . Crazy. If my next blood result and usg will be ok, then I will start the EPP protocol still this month. i am praying for it as everything is planned and I cannot allow to postpone the Treatment.
The doctors speak english, german, french.


----------



## mummy2016 (Jun 17, 2016)

@Agaamh
good to hear from you sorry for late response, good to hear of that clinic i will contact them and see how it goes, i have been in contact with repofitt and Gennet in czech . but will contact this clinic you mention and then make a decision from there.
thanks for letting me know much appreciated.
all the best with your treatment and yes you right we don't have much time. 
the coming year should be a year filled with baby dust to all going through fertility treatment
Santa might come with a treatment that will be the key to all our fertility worries


----------

